# Schwinn B4



## Danos (Jun 2, 2016)

Just recently picked up this bike from my local CL. Based on my research I figured it is a 1952 B4. The main reason I bought this bike was because of the drum brake but as I was on my way back home, I noticed it also had some heavy duty spokes. It was a pleasant surprise. 

I picked it up from a guy who had a car repair shop. He told me his family had been accumulating tons of car parts and miscellaneous things for the past few decades. The bike belonged to someone in his family back in the day and they just threw it in the pile. 

I didnt find much info on B4s on here so I figured I would post it. I cant wait to clean this one up. The paint looks like its in good shape and i really like the patina on it.


----------



## spoker (Jun 2, 2016)

its a wizzer with out the engine,the extended grake armis a dead givaway,show a pic of the brake side,does it have a WZ serial nummer?whizzer


----------



## Danos (Jun 2, 2016)

spoker said:


> its a wizzer with out the engine,the extended grake armis a dead givaway,show a pic of the brake side,does it have a WZ serial nummer?whizzer




Thanks for your comment. Darn i wish I knew that when I saw it. I bet this guy had the motor somewhere in that warehouse. He had a bunch of car parts so I didnt bother to look. 

What do you mean by extended brake arm? Here are some pictures of the other side of the bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 2, 2016)

The actual brake arm is facing down. At the end of the arm is an extension bolted to were the standard strap would be.


----------



## Danos (Jun 2, 2016)

Ohhh I see what you mean. I did think it looked a little odd but I didnt pay much attention to it. Here is a better picture of the brake. Also the serial number is D87297.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 2, 2016)

Rear fender belt indent too.


----------



## spoker (Jun 3, 2016)

that brake arm extension was a service repair,the front mount on of the brake arm was breaking at the front mounting point,so the long arm moved the mounting point of the brake arm,end of prob


----------



## Willis Woods (Jun 13, 2016)

New guy here. I dont see any sign of the crimped frame where the belt rides


----------

